
Planning Algorithms – Motion Planning - lobo_tuerto
http://planning.cs.uiuc.edu/
======
conceit
I'm currently in a project to build a line track driving car with a bit of
image processing, physics and control theory. It'll be written in C++ and
openCV. This link is highly of interest to me.

